# My 90g tank.



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am getting a new 90g tank this weekend and wanna know what you guys think I should put into it. I know this topic has been done before but I could always use some suggestions.....


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Weren't your fav. fish red bellies? Put about 6 of those in there :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I love red bellies...I was thinking of putting in 8 in there. I really dont think that is too many and I may lose one or 2. Do you guys have any suggestions for plant life? I have never used real plants but want to in this tank. What plants have you guys had the most success with?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Go with 8. I am thinking of adding three to my 120 (10 total). I have live swords in my tank and they look good, but my reds mow them more often than I do my grass.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey id say 7 P]s in there would look nice...try to keep them in odd numbers if yah can... but whencounts get that high i guess it dont matter ... use amazon swords tehy work great for the P's seeing as how they are in there natural habbit and tehye like the protection of them...or even try using java moss my rbp really like that too
...if you were thinking of adding non P fish in there i would suggest some cichlids that you may like


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys.  I am gonna get my tank this weekend and set it up over the next month and let it cycle.  Ill let you know how it goes....


----------

